# angelfish attacking



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

its strange the angelfish are attacking each other, what happens is one starts to shake and lean to one side then starts to shoot foward and poke the other, then the other angelfish will poke back. but then later they stay close to each other. im hoping they just play fighting lol also my blue gouramis seem to like attacking themometre, i can hear clicking quite abit they headbutt it for some reason.


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

Most fish do have some agresion towards their own kind and other kinds of fish. If your worried about this, your best bet is to have 3 or more of the same breed.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Sounds like they are pairing up, or the behaviour seems like it.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Discus said:


> Most fish do have some agresion towards their own kind and other kinds of fish. If your worried about this, your best bet is to have 3 or more of the same breed.


with Angels it's difficult to have more than 2 in a single tank because once one pair forms (male and female) the third one out will always be attacked by the other two as they form their territory. I had this issue even in my large 77 gallon.

@gary007 - If you only have two in the tank then perhaps they are both male or both female which is why they are aggressive toward each other


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

yup, sounds more like courtship than fighting. If one of them turns darker and starts to hide, then you have a problem, otherwise don't worry about it.


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

I used to have problems with my Angels. Got to the point one where one of them got a puffed lip. Looked pretty nasty.

I ended up getting more Angels, the problem still occured, just not as bad. 

Wish I had better advice for you LOL

Maybe try more taller plants?


----------



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

hi i have x2 adult angelfish that i had for ages and x2 smaller ones. the adults poke each other but chase the small ones away. oddly enough they dont attack other fish in tank, its like agression is within the family but its said angelfish can turn nasty to everyone if have fry on vertical surface.


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

what you have is a pair forming. Male and Female... ALSO FYI .. two female angels will bond this way and spawn together as well.


----------

